# Sage Dual Boiler - Dodgy Firmware



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Right then, on my 2nd Dual Boiler now and it's not been without fault, nothing SERIOUS but certainly weird...

- Turning the machine on first thing in the morning, this sometimes requires a 2nd or 3rd attempt as it seems to switch straight off.

- The descale function seems to put you in an endless loop which does not indicate when the procedure has finished, this could lead the unsuspecting user to keep descaling ad-infinitum...

- Sometimes during a shot being pulled the output pressure will suddenly drop for a few seconds then kick back into to where it was.

Wonder if anyone else has had the same?

I'd also noticed compared to the first machine that I had that this one no longer goes into standby for 4-hours, possibly to a) reduce energy consumption and b) protect the gasket seals from long-term heat exposure.

Oh and my steam arm is now spitting!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The endless descale loop is normal going on mine. I usually use 2 extra cycles for flushing then exit it. Actually the manual mentions that people can exit it when they want. I always allow the boilers to refill before doing that. Probably no point but once upon a time there was a release where the heating might come on when the boilers were empty.

Mine always turns on when I press the button and off when I press it again. Nothing to do with firmware - you have some sort of fault. Same with other things you mention.

I'm getting the impression that all funnies related to valves / solenoids are down to scale / lack of cleaning frequently enough. I know for a fact that mine doesn't tell me to run a clean cycle often enough and also the built in descale indication leaves it for too long. Solved by setting it 2 grades harder than the water we get.

Sage / Breville look to have tried to make maintenance too easy to me. It needs to be done more frequently. Maybe their new filters help with the need to descale but I believe they now suggest using bottled water at some degree of hardness even with that.

If you want to google for faults use Breville not Sage. far more of them about.








Maybe @DavecUK should write the manuals for them. I'm pretty sure he would set the clean me cycle time a lot shorter but even then some will grind finer than others and that will change how much junk gets sucked back.

John

-


----------

